# can i do a planted tank with dirt then sand on top?



## ryanperry875 (Oct 10, 2016)

would i be able to start a planted tank with a fine layer of dirt on the bottom then pool filter sand to cover it? would my plants do okay in this or should i just use gravel? i also have an eheim classic filter and im wondering if anyone has had issues with using sand with these filters as i am worried about breaking it if i use sand.


----------



## sanilps (Jun 26, 2016)

About dirt on the bottom : You will be able to do it with dirt, instead of substrate. To keep the water clean from dirt , you can cover it with sand. 

Sorry I do not know if there is a problem in using sand with filters. A guess: If your filter is high enough from sand, it should not be a problem . If you think, sand will get sucked and trapped in the filter , use a fine net to prevent sand from entering the filter.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, this is in fact a very common substrate. Pool filter sand is generally regarded as a better cap for dirt than gravel is. I've heard of play sand getting into/breaking filters but never pool filter sand.

Once the tank is up and running, you will want to poke your substrate occasionally with a chopstick/skewer/something to aerate it so that it does not become anaerobic. Malaysian trumpet snails can help if you don't mind them but in my experience will not fully replace the need to manually aerate.


----------



## rewsemail (Oct 15, 2016)

First every tank I have is dirted with a sand cap (pool filter is best).you'll fired that you'll have to do massive and many water changes at startup as water will be muddy at first. An inch of dirt to two of sand is a good substrate. Then as suggested above mtsails are good for aeration but poking is needed also some bits of clay mixed in the dirt will produce great results.
Use all natural potting soil. As far as sand going into filter I've never had a problem with this as my intakes are at lest 1-2 off the bottom of the floor

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I did a total make over with my tank. I used Organic potting soil with an inch think play sand. It is working very well so far. My sward plants are taking off more than before but I am adding more Iron to the tank and adding more ferts in general. SO that might be helping. Or it is the dirt. 

This is the cheap way to go for a planted tank. I like it so far.


----------



## rewsemail (Oct 15, 2016)

That's where the clay pellets come into play when added to the dirt. Plants roots just naturally grow towards the pellets

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

